# emerge ignoriert google-gadgets use-flag für plasma

## hampelratte

Hi,

ich versuche gerade meinem plasma-workspace Unterstützung für google gadgets beizubringen. Interessanterweise ignoriert emerge aber das google-gadgets use-flag:

```
$ USE="google-gadgets" emerge plasma-workspace -pvt

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.5  USE="handbook python rss semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug (-google-gadgets) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -xinerama" 0 kB
```

Was bedeuten denn die Klammern um das use-flag und wie bekomme ich jetzt Unterstützung für google gadgets?

Danke schonmal

Henrik

----------

## firefly

das use-flag wurde für diese version maskiert. Da angeblich der support in der version plasma-workspace noch nicht stabil genug ist.

siehe: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=287697

laut /usr/portage/profiles/base/package.use.mask ist das useflag für kde >= 4.4 nicht mehr maskiert.

----------

## hampelratte

Das ging ja fix. Das mit den maskierten use-flags war mir neu.

Dann muss ich wohl noch ein wenig warten...

Gruß

Henrik

----------

